# Is this a clue that the next absoluTTe soon...?



## clived (May 6, 2002)

With the latest issue of absoluTTe came the letter reminding me to renew. It menions that if I do so in the next "couple of weeks" it would mean I would receive the next issue without delay - implying that if I waited say 4 weeks, it would cause a delay to me being sent the next issue....

Is this a clue that we should expect a "catch up" issue shortly?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

clived said:


> With the latest issue of absoluTTe came the letter reminding me to renew. It menions that if I do so in the next "couple of weeks" it would mean I would receive the next issue without delay - implying that if I waited say 4 weeks, it would cause a delay to me being sent the next issue....
> 
> Is this a clue that we should expect a "catch up" issue shortly?


No would be the short answer, its just as you know when we announce that the next issue is just around the corner we get a great influx of orders and it takes a while to work through them. So all those that got the letter renew NOW, no wait a minute that doesn't work either. Please form an orderly line :lol:


----------

